# Got Green Cards



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

We got our Green Cards today. Hooray! It was lucky for me that brexit didn't happen Oct 31! Our applications had stalled on private health care application...to cut a long story short Axa took forever and so we cancelled and re applied to Fiatc health care which was a breeze all online.

Now just need to seal the cards in plastic as Tarragona police didn't stretch to that. Though i must say they were good as they asked no awkward questions except querying why wife had both uk and polish passport (which is fine) and applying on Polish


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

andyviola said:


> We got our Green Cards today. Hooray! It was lucky for me that brexit didn't happen Oct 31! Our applications had stalled on private health care application...to cut a long story short Axa took forever and so we cancelled and re applied to Fiatc health care which was a breeze all online.
> 
> Now just need to seal the cards in plastic as Tarragona police didn't stretch to that. Though i must say they were good as they asked no awkward questions except querying why wife had both uk and polish passport (which is fine) and applying on Polish


We have been told NOT to laminate the original. When we applied for our permanent resident the policeman said photo copy and laminate that but not original. Might be different elsewhere as is with everything


Oops forgot to say well done


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Ah thanks so much megs megamum! Yes wifes Spanish did not stretch to discussions on lamination hahahaha. Appreciate this.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Well done on getting your green residencia cards. Certainly a weight off your mind. We were also told not to laminate them so beware as it 'might' invalidate them!
I've had mine now for 5 years and just gathering together all the necessary information and paperwork to apply for a 'Permanent Resident' card. Now that the fiesta week is almost over We can get back on track and get that chore finished.

Steve


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Agree with laminating is not allowed, even though I don't have a small green card myself (I have the A4 certificate) I have always heard that they should not be covered. It's not needed anyway as they are not to be carried around with you on an every day basis. They can't be used for ID for example as there is no photo. The only time I've been asked for the certificate itself is for tax and social security issues when I used to have to go to the offices to go on and off the self employed register (now it's done online and my details are already registered with them) and once in the bank when I was setting up something new.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Agree with laminating is not allowed, even though I don't have a small green card myself (I have the A4 certificate) I have always heard that they should not be covered. It's not needed anyway as they are not to be carried around with you on an every day basis. They can't be used for ID for example as there is no photo. The only time I've been asked for the certificate itself is for tax and social security issues when I used to have to go to the offices to go on and off the self employed register (now it's done online and my details are already registered with them) and once in the bank when I was setting up something new.




ooooo ok thanks !

but what about when a policeman asks for "ID" - what do we show? Do we now have to apply for a separate ID card?


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

tebo53 said:


> Well done on getting your green residencia cards. Certainly a weight off your mind. We were also told not to laminate them so beware as it 'might' invalidate them!
> I've had mine now for 5 years and just gathering together all the necessary information and paperwork to apply for a 'Permanent Resident' card. Now that the fiesta week is almost over We can get back on track and get that chore finished.
> 
> Steve


sure you want permanent residency? I heard that UK is going to be lovely :tongue:


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

andyviola said:


> ooooo ok thanks !
> 
> but what about when a policeman asks for "ID" - what do we show? Do we now have to apply for a separate ID card?


Ive Never been asked to produce any type of ID in all the years I've been on holiday or living here and I don't carry any with me.

If ever I go to a government department or to buy anything substantial then it's a different story and take several items.

Steve


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

tebo53 said:


> Ive Never been asked to produce any type of ID in all the years I've been on holiday or living here and I don't carry any with me.
> 
> If ever I go to a government department or to buy anything substantial then it's a different story and take several items.
> 
> Steve


ah ok, seems I am over-thinking things as usual !

yes was total nighmare trying to get any kind of mobile contract without a green card...only Orange allowed with NIE only


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

There is no ID card for British citizens, except our passports.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Legally, a Spanish driving license serves as ID.

It is not a legal requirement for everyone to carry ID in Spain at all times, but you are obliged to identify yourself (with a legal document) if required to by a law enforcement agent.

If you don't /can't the police can detain you for up to 6 hours while they establish your ID.

So it is very recommendable to carry a legal ID with you just in case.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Ok well would never risk carrying passport so we better apply for Spanish driving licences pronto. Thanks both


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Overandout said:


> Legally, a Spanish driving license serves as ID.
> 
> It is not a legal requirement for everyone to carry ID in Spain at all times, but you are obliged to identify yourself (with a legal document) if required to by a law enforcement agent.
> 
> ...


Really? That’s interesting I suppose logically it’s has your number on for checking.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

tebo53 said:


> Ive Never been asked to produce any type of ID in all the years I've been on holiday or living here and I don't carry any with me.
> 
> Steve


I've been asked twice in 8 years. Once in a bus station and once getting off a train. 

The police were doing some kind of operation in the bus station and were checking lots of people. I showed them my green card which was enough. I guess because my address was local.

The train station I think was a permanent thing where they check random passengers. I had my passport with me because you were supposed to carry photo ID on the train at the time and I didn't have a Spanish driving license.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

The police used to insist on legal I’D bring produced when making say a crime report (denuncia) . Unless the passport was the subject of the theft they used make people return to their address or hotel for it

In more recent years they have been prepared to not demand ID

As a Brit the only legal ID is ones original passport or a copy certified by passport office or a British cônsul. I know often people who know no better will accept a DL, a photocopy etc.

However be prepared for problems if you expect a court, notary, or police etc to accept an alternative

Re the Green Paper. In my experience the information can fade very quickly, even when kept in an envelope etc.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

andyviola said:


> ooooo ok thanks !
> 
> but what about when a policeman asks for "ID" - what do we show? Do we now have to apply for a separate ID card?


Like PW I have an A4 sheet for Residencia, got it eleven years ago...

I suppose I'd better get round to having it made permanent although my citizenship exams are this month and February so might not bother.

I use my driving licence (Spanish) as ID when asked for.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Overandout said:


> Legally, a Spanish driving license serves as ID.
> 
> It is not a legal requirement for everyone to carry ID in Spain at all times, but you are obliged to identify yourself (with a legal document) if required to by a law enforcement agent.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but this is completely false.

Whilst some people may accept a Spanish driving licence as proof of ID, it is not legal proof.

The ONLY legal proof of ID that we in the UK have, is our passport.

I know this from going to court as a witness - they would NOT accept a d/l. It was explained to me that the only legal ID we have is our passport


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

mrypg9 said:


> Like PW I have an A4 sheet for Residencia, got it eleven years ago...


Providing it has ‘permanente’ printed on it then it does not need exchanging . My first green paper cert was issued on 2007, the year the plasticised residencia card was banned/abolished by the EU for EU nationals, it had permanente on it as I had been resident for over five years 

Those who do not have ‘permanente’ on their green certs, according to at least some extranjerías, are required to apply for a ‘permanent cert.’ Again some extranjerías insist that when doing so, one must produce proof of income and medical cover, just as new applicant is required do.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

If I have to collect something from the post office where we have new staff, I just produce my Spanish driving licence which is accepted without question.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

I think it's the difference between 'legal' and 'accepted' I just use my DL for everything but I would take my passport if I was going to need ID for something police or government related.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> I'm sorry but this is completely false.
> 
> Whilst some people may accept a Spanish driving licence as proof of ID, it is not legal proof.
> 
> ...


Please don't quote me out of context. I was referring to identification to a law enforcement officer if requested. In this case a Spanish Driving licence IS a valid form of identifying yourself. This is recognised in several Spanish laws, for example, you can vote by presenting only your driving licence. This legal principle has even been tested in the Supreme Court of Spain successfully. But please note that it must be Spanish issued as for it to be recognised as ID in Spain, the document must be issued by a Spanish competent authority, show the photo, full name and identification number.

Other authorities may not accept it, but that would be their own rules as they may choose to impose, or separate legislation to which they must adhere. I fully believe that a court may not accept it, in the same way that a public registrar will not. In fact even Carrefour doesn't accept a driving license as a form of ID, but again that is due their own more restrictive rules, but I was not trying to allude to anything other than what I explained above.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It's all pretty arbitrary I think. I had to show my passport and residencia certificate to get a new mobile phone from Yoigo last year, even though I'd had a contract with them for 8 years. Driving licence would not do.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Juan C said:


> Those who do not have ‘permanente’ on their green certs, according to at least some extranjerías, are required to apply for a ‘permanent cert.’ Again some extranjerías insist that when doing so, one must produce proof of income and medical cover, just as new applicant is required do.



The solicitors who are dealing with my Permanent Residency cert gave me the following list to collect together before my application would be processed:

A passport size photo each
Original passport and photocopy
Original Residencia paper/card
Padron certificate – preferably a historic one showing since when you have been registered (issued by the Town Hall not more than 3 months old).
Medical SIP card and photocopy


In addition to the above evidence that you've been living in Spain during at least the last 2 years will be required, for which you must provide 2 years’ bank statements (stamped by your bank) and a letter from your bank confirming you hold a bank account with them.

The solicitors will be filling in and submitting the application forms so i assume that list is comprehensive. All i have to do is meet them at the venue to sign documents. 

Steve


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Steve. I really hope you did not pay for that advice. 

I will not list the paperwork you need, nor point out the several bits you do not need, but I suggest you, and your ‘legal adviser’ check out the internet to see just how incorrect the ‘advice’ is.

PS did you notice the hitching rail for horses outside the adviser’s office ?

Hints here:- 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/euro...s/registering-residence/spain/indexamp_en.htm


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Juan C said:


> Steve. I really hope you did not pay for that advice.
> 
> I will not list the paperwork you need, nor point out the several bits you do not need, but I suggest you, and your ‘legal adviser’ check out the internet to see just how incorrect the ‘advice’ is.
> 
> ...


The trouble is many extranjerias have their own agendas and ask for all sorts of things in addition to that which is officially required.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

tebo53 said:


> The solicitors who are dealing with my Permanent Residency cert gave me the following list to collect together before my application would be processed:
> 
> A passport size photo each
> Original passport and photocopy
> ...


Just 25 miles inland from Benidorm (as the crow flies) my wife and I successfully applied last year for permanent resident cards at Alcoy national police station without the need for photos, SIP cards or bank/financial details. It was a simple, no questions asked process needing only the application form, payment receipt, passport, original A4 green registration document and recently updated padron. One of the advantages, perhaps, of not living in an expat area!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Juan C said:


> Steve. I really hope you did not pay for that advice.
> 
> I will not list the paperwork you need, nor point out the several bits you do not need, but I suggest you, and your ‘legal adviser’ check out the internet to see just how incorrect the ‘advice’ is.
> 
> ...


Hi Juan,

Clicked on your link and got blank page with heading:

about:blank#blocked

Can you do the link again please.

I've been with the same solicitors for a number of years and they got all my original legalities for living here sorted within days so I'm inclined to believe they have, at least done a little research into what paperwork is required. But as always I'm open to advice.

Steve


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

This is from the EU web page at

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/euro.../registering-residence/spain/indexamp_en.htmP


“ what do you need

You have always to attach the following documents:

Passport or other identity document (not expired)

Oficial form (EX-18), two copies, filled and signed by the UE national.

In adition, you will have to attach other documents, depending on your situation:

salaried workers – 

your contract of employment or other proof of your employment status.

self-employed workers – 

proof of registration in the register of economic activities (censo de actividades económicas) or other proof of your employment status.

not in employment in Spain? 

Proof of:
(i) health cover valid in Spain and
(ii) sufficient means to support yourself and your family.

Pensioners – provide proof of public health cover.”


----------



## 1kaipa (Jul 20, 2019)

I think the advice on the link pertains to your first time. If you have been here 5 years then it seems to be more of a formality ( and not necessary)


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

The Skipper said:


> Just 25 miles inland from Benidorm (as the crow flies) my wife and I successfully applied last year for permanent resident cards at Alcoy national police station without the need for photos, SIP cards or bank/financial details. It was a simple, no questions asked process needing only the application form, payment receipt, passport, original A4 green registration document and recently updated padron. One of the advantages, perhaps, of not living in an expat area!


Nope


1kaipa said:


> I think the advice on the link pertains to your first time. If you have been here 5 years then it seems to be more of a formality ( and not necessary)


Nope



I live in a non expat area. In September we applied for permanent residency and had to show

Original certificate of residency 
Proof of income 
Copies of marriage certificates 
Padrón 
Proof of healthcare 
Passports 

But

No photos 


As stated many time, and as advised to me by the EU citizens helpline thingy in the EU, which I’ve posted before. Any country has the right to ask for any documents that it’s wants before issuing any type of residency certificate. Also, as has been stated hundreds of times, each location in spain, interpretation of the rules is different to another.

My advise, for what’s its worth, ask on a forum, then ask at your local police national and take your chances as to who is correct. I can pretty well guarantee, claiming that Jo Bloggs on a forum told you you did not need to show A,B or C will get you booted out the door but maybe taking the advice of the police etc might get you the result you want!


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

This is a machine translation of the requirement for ‘green cert for pensioners’ taken from the Spanish ministry of the interior web page 

http://extranjeros.mitramiss.gob.es...nosComunitarios/hoja102/index.html#aplicacion

In addition to valid passport and copy, two copies of EX 18, proof of payment of fee:- 

“. If not working in Spain, the following must be provided

Documentation accrediting the availability of public or private health insurance, contracted in Spain or in another country, provided that it provides coverage in Spain during its period of residence equivalent to that provided by the national health system. 

Pensioners comply with this condition by providing certification of having healthcare provided by the State for which they receive a pension.

Documentation proving sufficient resources for him and his family members for the period of residence in Spain. It can be accredited by any means of proof admitted in law, such as property titles, certified checks, supporting documentation of capital income or credit cards with bank certification that accredits the amount available as credit of said card.”

I have known of a couple of cases where an applicant from whom more was requested, asked for the complaints forms. On each occasion the police backed down. 

I know situations vary and some people are reluctant to demand the complaints forms, especially from the police, so one does what they choose as are happy with

PS I had not been aware that proof of income can be established by amount of permitted credit on a credit card. I learn something new every day !


----------



## 1kaipa (Jul 20, 2019)

Megsmum. I know that you can be asked for docs again . I just meant that the link given is for persons making a first time application. Those with 5 years often dont get asked for docs again. Some areas might some might not. Just depends on the funcinario!. I was told that after 5 years you are automatically permanent and that there was no legally need to apply for a new card


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

1kaipa said:


> Megsmum. I know that you can be asked for docs again . I just meant that the link given is for persons making a first time application. Those with 5 years often dont get asked for docs again. Some areas might some might not. Just depends on the funcinario!. I was told that after 5 years you are automatically permanent and that there was no legally need to apply for a new card


Not really on the civil servant that you get, but on the rules for that particular area, and/ or the way the rules have been _interpreted._


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

1kaipa said:


> Megsmum. I know that you can be asked for docs again . I just meant that the link given is for persons making a first time application. Those with 5 years often dont get asked for docs again. Some areas might some might not. Just depends on the funcinario!. I was told that after 5 years you are automatically permanent and that there was no legally need to apply for a new card


As megamum said, the requirements can vary. 

I raised with the EU the question of the green cert becoming ‘automatically permanent after five years.’ Their reply was not totally clear so I guess the police station I know quite well may be permitted, as they do, to insist that the first cert MUST be renewed after five years and one MUST produce the same documents as a new applicant. ( income and medical cover). 

I have been unable to find any Spanish government info which I could use to argue that point with the officer in charge of the Extranjería.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Juan C said:


> As megamum said, the requirements can vary.
> 
> I raised with the EU the question of the green cert becoming ‘automatically permanent after five years.’ Their reply was not totally clear so I guess the police station I know quite well may be permitted, as they do, to insist that the first cert MUST be renewed after five years and one MUST produce the same documents as a new applicant. ( income and medical cover).
> 
> I have been unable to find any Spanish government info which I could use to argue that point with the officer in charge of the Extranjería.


My Spanish is far from perfect but I think this may help: Residencia de carácter permanente - Ministerio del Interior


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks skipper. I have forwarded the web page address to several ‘officials’ requesting them to comment, and will bring it to the attention of my ‘friendly officer in charge’ at my nearby extranjería


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Interesting observation on the green cert. process:

I got new ones for me and my kids earlier this year, but somehow we have lost the kids' ones, so we have to go back and get new ones... this time, when requesting an appointment, there is a seperate reason for requesting the appointment "Registration of EU Citizen exclusively for UK residents", this was not the case previously, we just selected the "normal" Registration of EU Citizen".
I used the new option, and was given a set of appointment to choose from, all this week!

Not sure if this is due to some preference or reinforcement of staff, but last time we had to wait about three weeks.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Overandout said:


> Interesting observation on the green cert. process:
> 
> I got new ones for me and my kids earlier this year, but somehow we have lost the kids' ones, so we have to go back and get new ones... this time, when requesting an appointment, there is a seperate reason for requesting the appointment "Registration of EU Citizen exclusively for UK residents", this was not the case previously, we just selected the "normal" Registration of EU Citizen".
> I used the new option, and was given a set of appointment to choose from, all this week!
> ...


Pedro did promise before the election there would be extra staff just for this. Let's hope they are spread around the country and not just in the capital!


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Same sort of special uk application for registering for driving licence swap...i speculate they making it more direct for Brits as seems jan 31 is the last their patience will stretch to on brexit dates


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Overandout said:


> Interesting observation on the green cert. process:
> 
> I got new ones for me and my kids earlier this year, but somehow we have lost the kids' ones, so we have to go back and get new ones... this time, when requesting an appointment, there is a seperate reason for requesting the appointment "Registration of EU Citizen exclusively for UK residents", this was not the case previously, we just selected the "normal" Registration of EU Citizen".
> I used the new option, and was given a set of appointment to choose from, all this week!
> ...


My husband realised he'd lost his a few weeks ago, on a Friday. We reported the loss to the Policia Nacional the next day and got a copy of the report (which was asked for when we got to the Extranjeria, by the way). I went online the same day (Saturday) to look for an appointment and noticed the new category then, but I used the normal category and was given the choice of two appointments, the first one being 9.15 on the Monday morning (the other wasn't until 31st October, more than 3 weeks away). From memory of reading through the information on screen, it said that the applicant could choose which category to select, and that there could be more appointments available under the "exclusively for UK citizens" one.


----------

